# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Jeux Indépendants] BasGrosPoing (mais en jeu de société)

## Froh

Toi derrière là !
 L'amateur de jeux de combats mais qui n'ose pas se montrer ?
 Oui toi là bas, celui qui aime des jeux comme Soul Calibur, Blazblue, Guilty Gear, ou même le splendide et parfait Street Fighter X Tekken et qui pleure parce que la moitié ne sont pas sur PC. Toi qui refuse, ô grands dieux, de mettre ta main sur ces sinistres consoles qui ne servent qu'à vider le catalogue de jeux de ton ordinateur, tels des vampires de Twilight. Il te reste un mince espoir... Le jeu de société.

 Face à ton incompréhension cher lecteur, je vais devoir t'expliquer comment tu pourras trouver ton bonheur et foutre des mandales dans la tronche de ton prochain, sans console et sans pour autant te retrouver derrière les barreaux.  Le jeu de société, cet outil archaïque propose maintenant ton style de jeu préféré, LA BASTON, dans ses étals.
 Mais, me diras-tu, comment peut-on rendre la profondeur d'un jeu de baston, qui, contrairement aux croyances, ne consiste pas SEULEMENT à appuyer sur tous les boutons, comment peut-on rendre ce sentiment très particulier sur papier ?
 Et bien voici les quelques jeux indépendants qui proposent tout ce qui accompagne le jeu de combat en général : Des personnages différents, des coups dévastateurs, du versus fighting, du mind game que tu as prédit qu'il voulait faire un shoryuken et que tu vas le punish méchamment sa tronche, et des super coups.
 Commençons par parler du plus facile à prendre en main, Flash Duel.
Flash Duel est réalisé par Sirlin (un gars qui a bossé sur Street Fighter 2 HD), et propose un plateau assez moche, mais des jolis personnages qui vont s'affronter à coups de déplacements et de pouvoirs.

 Avec ses 20 persos, vous pourrez vous bastonner dans un petit jeu qui, à l'aide de cartes représentant de chiffres, vous permet de vous mouvoir sur le plateau, porter une attaque, ou encore se défendre. Comme le 1v1 devient parfois démodé, vous pourrez aussi y tenter le 2v2, ou même le 4 versus Gros boss dragon.

Yomi, un autre jeu de Sirlin mais vachement plus costaud, ici, pas de jolies cartes avec des numéros, on balance directement des attaques, des blocages, des esquives et des projections. Le tout, en essayant d'enchaîner le plus possible histoire de faire le plus mal. Pas de plateau, pas de mouvement, seulement des attaques et des contres virils.

 Ici, que du 1v1 et 10 persos mais un jeu équilibré aux petits oignons. Et en plus, le jeu est jouable aussi sur PC, ici.  Enfin, un jeu, pas de Sirlin, mais de David Brad Talton Junior (encore un nom à rallonge ça), qui mixe un peu les deux ci-dessus, créant peut être le meilleur mélange de ce genre étrange. Et je parle ici de Battlecon: War of Indines.


 Avec sa vingtaine de personnages, différentes arènes de combats, et des versions "EX" et "ALMIGHTY" qui rappelleront à certains un jeu comme Guilty Gear, celui-ci permet aux joueurs de jouer simultanément des paires d'attaques et des mouvements sur un plateau. Les personnages sont bien plus diversifiés et vont du sniper au close combat, en passant par le tacticien et le voyant.

 Une deuxième jeu, Devastation of Indines est en préparation actuellement et disponible sur kickstarter.

 Celui-ci est aussi un standalone compatible avec le premier et rajoute lui aussi une vingtaine de persos, couplé avec du meilleur matos histoire de. Il rajoute un mode coop, un tag team match et vient même avec une mini extension appellé "Strikers" qui reproduit fidèlement l'appel à un ami dispo dans des jeux comme King of Fighters.
 En espérant que cet atypique article vous aura plu,
 Gros bisous
 Hollan... euh Froh.


Voir la news (0 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Rom1

SFxT  :tired:

----------


## Froh

Grosse, grosse référence hein ! o/

----------


## Loddfafnir

J'ai testé Yomi et c'est bien sympa, merci pour la découverte  :;):

----------


## Froh

Mais de rien Loddfafnir, l'article est fait pour ça  ::P:

----------


## Stefanus

Sympa tout ça.

----------

